# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τιμή cockatiel

## cockatiel

γεια σας ειμαι καινουργιοσ εδω και θελω να μαθω την τιμη απο τα κοκατιλ

----------


## Nick

35 με 40 ευρώ είναι η τιμή τους εκτός αν είναι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι που εκεί ξεφεύγουν λίγο.... έχω δει και 120ευρώ μωρό

----------


## papdinos

Eγω τα ειδα 45-50 οπου πηγα. 50 πηρα το δικο μου. να θυμασε σημασια εχει να ειναι υγιες το πουλακι ας το πουλησουν και για 20 ευρο(λεμε τωρα) εσυ κοιτα να παρεις ενα υγιες που να μην ειναι μαζι με αλλα υγιη.

μου εχει τυχη σε μεγαλη αλυσιδα πετ 5 κοκατιλακια ειχαν ολα κ ολα και ηταν ολα αρρωσστα!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Οι τιμες στο Βολο ειναι απο 45 μεχρι 60!
Για ταισμενα στο χερι απο 80 και πανω!

----------


## Nikkk

Εδώ που είμαι το ένα πετ τα'χει 40€ όλα, το άλλο πετ τα'χει 50€ τα γκρι, 55€ τα περλε κ 65€ τα λευκά. Γενικά σε άλλα πετ που έχω δει στο Ηράκλειο, Κρήτη, οι τιμές κυμαίνονται γύρω στα 50€. Κάποιος μου είπε προχτές οτι στη Καρδίτσα τα'χουν 30€ αλλά μου πέφτει κομματάκι μακριά...  :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Θεσσαλονίκη 45-50ε. ΕΚΤΟς από ένα μαγαζί (μπορώ αν είσαι από εδώ να στο στείλω με πμ) που τα έχει 35ε. με μεγάλη ποικιλία σε χρώματα!

----------


## giotakismille

εδω(Βεροια) τα εχει 35-45 το πολυ....

----------


## xarris21

γεια σασ ειμαι κενουργιοσ και ηθελα να ρωτησω ποσο κωστιζει ενα υγιεσ cocatiel(μωρο να το εξημερωσω εγω)και που μπορω να το βρω .στην αθηνα παντα  !!! επισησ αν μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει ποια ειναι η διαφορα του ταισμενου στο χερι  και του οχι ταισμενου στο χερι...

----------


## papdinos

> γεια σασ ειμαι *κενουργιοσ* και ηθελα να ρωτησω ποσο *κωστιζει* ενα υγιεσ cocatiel(μωρο να το εξημερωσω εγω)και που μπορω να το βρω .στην αθηνα παντα  !!! επισησ αν μπορει καποιοσ να μου πει ποια ειναι η διαφορα του ταισμενου στο χερι  και του οχι ταισμενου στο χερι...


ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ 
ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟΣ 
45-50 ευρω στα πετ σοπ.
εφοσον θες να το εξημερωσεις εσυ θα ειναι ταισμενο απτους γονεις του.
ταισμενο στο χερι σημενει τοχουν παρει απτους γονεις του και το ταισανε με κρεμα, αρα ειναι πιο φιλικο προς τους ανθρωπους.

Φιλικα παντα.

----------


## jk21

να εφιστησω την προσοχη για μη συγκεκριμενη αναφορα ονοματων μαγαζιων ή εκτροφεων και μη ακριβη προσδιορισμο απο τον ΧΑΡΗ τι χρωματισμο κοκατιλ θελει γιατι το ποστ θα παρει μορφη αγγελιας και θα ανασταλει η εγκριση του !

----------


## xarris21

file jk21 aektzis pisteuw ise ..αγγελια κατα την γνώμη μου είναι όταν ζητάς ή πουλάς κατι με στοχο συγκεκριμενο αγοραστη...εγω απλα θελω το ονομα ενος πετ σοπ  απο ********* που να ειναι αξιοπιστο για να παρω και ενα υγιες πουλι.Οσο για τον χρωματισμο θα προτιμουσα *************** σωμα με ***** κεφαλι και φτερα πτησης ...(στο κεφαλι *********...)αν μπορουσες να μου πεις καποιο συγκεκριμενο ονομα πετ σοπ θα ημουν υποχρεωμενος...επισης ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατα την γνωμη σου αν ειναι καλυτερο να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι...
λεω να παρω αρσενικο γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι μιλανε περισσοτερο και καλυτερα...ισχυει?
ευχαριστω πολυ.
xarris21
αν δεν θεσ να μου πεις δημοσια στηλε μνμ στo: xarris21@yahoo.gr

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα φιλε μου Χαρη! καλως ηρθες  και καλη διαμονη να εχεις στην παρεα μας!!!!
Περιμενουμε να μας πεις δυο λογια για εσενα εδω:Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε

Θα σου παραθεσω εναν απο τους κανονες που συμφωνησες για να εισαι στην παρεα μας: 


> *2. 
>  Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και  άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.Οι αγγελίες ζήτησης έμψυχων ή άψυχων  πραγμάτων θα γίνονται δεκτές μόνο αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται να  χαριστεί ή τι ανταλλάσεταιΣε περίπτωση ανταλλαγής έμψυχων ή άψυχων  πραγμάτων ,θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα τι ζητήται ή τι δίνεται για  ανταλλαγή .*



Απο εκει και περα... οι τιμες στα κοκατιλ παιζουν απο 30 μεχρι και 120 ευρω... αναλογως το χρωμα την ηλικια και ολα!!!!
Οταν μιλαμε για οχι εξημερωμενο- ταισμενο στο χερι πουλακι τοτε να ξερεις οτι περιπου θα σου κοστισει απο 35-60 στην χειροτερη!
Αν μιλαμε για ταισμενο στο χερι τοτε θα πας σε τιμες απο 80- 120!!!

Τα κοκατιλ μιλανε αλλα σπανια και ελαχιστα!! αν μιλησει θα μιλησει αρσενικο και θα πει μονο μερικες λεξουλες.... θελω να πω οτι αν παρεις κοκατιλ μην το παρεις για την ομιλια!!!

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ καλημερα ,ναι ειμαι ΑΕΚτζης και μαλλον εισαι και συ συμπασχων !  :winky: 

με προλαβε ο δημητρης και σου εξηγησε απο οτι βλεπω μολις τωρα  ,οτι η αναφορα στοιχειων οδηγει σε παραβιαση κανονων .ελπιζω να μας κατανοεις .ορισμενοι κανονες μπορει να μην γινονται κατανοητοι αλλα για τους εχει θεσπισει η διαχειριστικη ομαδα υπαρχουν για να δωσει στο φορουμ καποιες αρχες εστω και μη αποδεκτες απο τους πολλους ,που εκεινη θελει .

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και οπως θα δεις απο τα μηνυματα των απλων μελων κυριως αλλα και τα δικα μας ,θα ειμαστε κοντα σου για καθε πληροφορια πανω στην καλυτερη διαβιωση των πουλιων που ολοι αγαπαμε ! :winky:

----------


## xarris21

kalimera kalimera!!!! Katanaow tous kanones tou forum kai zito signwmi an paraviasa kapion apo autous...Exw megali ebiria me skilous ,malista exw 4 (alla dn prokite na doun to poulaki) kai 3erw ti ginete sta pet shop kai pos metaxirizonte ta zoa.to mono pou 8elw ine na parw ena au8entiko kai igies cockatiel. Akoma file m an mporis pes m to costos tis minieas diatrofis enos cockatil (peripou).8A i8ela na s zitisw na m stilis an mporis sto mail m xarris21@yahoo.gr ena a3iopisto pet shop i ektrofio ,exw 4qxi na vrw online alla tipota!!!!!
euxaristw poli xarris21
jk21 extes idame to drama tis polipa8is omadas mas :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Φιλε μου Χαρη σορρυ που θα το κανω αλλα



> *Γ. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση greeklish. Είναι κουραστικά, και γι’ αυτό η  χρήση της ελληνικής αλφαβήτου εξασφαλίζει μεγαλύτερη θέαση για τα  μηνύματά σας. Αυτή η απαγόρευση δεν ισχύει για αλλοδαπούς, για μέλη που  δεν γνωρίζουν αρκετά την ελληνική γλώσσα, και για μέλη των οποίων οι  ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές δεν υποστηρίζουν τη χρήση ελληνικής γλώσσας.*


χα χα χα χα χα....

πρεπει να παω σε μια δουλεια!!!! θα σου στειλω με το που γυρισω να δουμε πως μπορω να σε βοηθησω!

----------


## xarris21

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!χρησιμοποιησα αυτη την δηθεν γλωσσα γιατι νομιζω οτι την ειδα και σε αλλο ποστ...δεν ηξερα οτι απαγορευεται σορρυ....περιμενω συντομα πληροφοριες και μαιλ αν γινετε

----------


## xarris21

Πηρα τηλεφωνο σε γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστηματων για ζωα...και μου ειπαν για κοκατιλ 7-8 μηνων με 50 Ευρω...αλλα εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερο να παρεις μικρο  2 μηνων περιπου για να δεθεις καλυτερα και περισσοτερο... εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα ισχυει αυτο που λες Χαρη... εγω δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω καποιον εκτροφεα γιατι δεν ξερω καποιον... τα πετ σοπ εγω τα αποκλειω προσωπικα... ποτε δεν θα επαιρνα απο πετ σοπ!

----------


## xarris21

οποτε απο που μπορω να βρω?

----------


## mitsman

Για εμενα απο εκτροφεις η απο ιδιωτες!!!!!

Οποιος μπορει να σε βοηθησει πανω σε αυτο τον παρακαλω να το κανει μεσω προσωπικου μηνυματος!

----------


## Anastasiatrela

Γεια σου κ σε 'σενα.Και εγω είμαι καινούρια αλλά απο μια συντομη έρευνα που έχω κάνει κοστίζουν από 40 εώς 55 ευρώ.Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## cockatiel

παιδια στον βολο εχει μεγαλωμενα στο χερι ??? αν ποσο κανουν ???

----------


## giotakismille

εμενα το δικο μου αγριο lutino σαν αυτο στο avatar σου 50 το ειχε 45 το πηρα!

----------


## cockatiel

απο που ???

----------


## cockatiel

δηλαδη απο βολο ???

----------


## giotakismille

οχι απο Βεροια!Οποιο ειδος και να επερνες 50!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δεν ξερω καποιον εκτροφεα στο Βολο ουτε καποιον να εχεις κοκατιλ......
Στην Αθηνα παλι εχει αρκετους!!!

----------


## cockatiel

δεν πειραζει θα παρω απο πετ σοπ απλα ρωτησα !!!

----------


## cockatiel

λετε να παρω πρωτα το πρωτο κοκατιλακι και μετα το δευτερο????

----------


## skrekas

Παιδιά εδώ στην Καστοριά κοστίζουν από 60 έως 90 ευρώ τα μεγάλα. Δηλαδή όχι μεγαλωμενα στο χέρι αλλά άγρια(αν ειναι ο σωστός όρος). Ακριβά είναι σε σχέση με τις τιμές που έχουν αλλού από ότι είδα τωρα.

----------


## Panosfx

Στην Αθηνα και συγκεκριμενα στην Καλλιθεα 30 ευρω εχω ακουσει για αγριο κοκατιλ.
Εγω το δικο μου ημερο το ειχα παρει 60 ευρω.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ναι καλυτερα το ενα πρωτα και μετα απο κανενα 6μηνο το 2ο....

----------


## COMASCO

εδεσσα ενδεικτικα να αναφερω οτι κοστιζουν 40-60 ευρω αναλογα το μαζαγι...(θεωρουνται αγρια απο οτι ξερω δεν ειναι ηρεμα)

----------


## cockatiel

παναγιωτη το δικο σου απο χαιδαρι το πηρες ???

----------


## Panosfx

Οχι απο Νικαια σε ενα πετ σοπ.Δεν ξερω αν εχει τωρα.
Αν θες την γνωμη μου ζητα απο καποιο απο τα παιδια που εχουν γεννες εδω μεσα.Κι αν δεν σου δωσουν ψαξε καποιον εκτροφεα.

----------


## cockatiel

Βρηκα ενα πετ σοπ στον βολο που μου δινει μεγαλομενο στο χερι με 70 ευρω πως σας φαινετε ??? οταν πηγα και το είδα ήταν αρσενικο και υγιεστατο αααα και ξέχασα να σας πω ειναι απο εκτροφεα στο εξωτερικο εγω τωρα του εδωσα μια προκαταβολη για το πουλι γιατι παρειγγειλε μονο δυο και θα μπορουσε ανετα να το δωσει σε καποιον αλλο !!! τωρα για κλουβι δεν ξερω θα κανω σηζητηση στο αλλο θεμα που εχω ανοιξει !!

----------


## Athina

Ταϊσμένο στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει πάντα ήμερο.
Πολλά πουλάκια ταΐζονται στο χέρι,στην συνέχεια όμως επειδή δεν έρχονται σε επαφή και δεν επικοινωνούν με ανθρώπους αγριεύουν.



Αν είναι και ήμερο τότε ναι,70ε είναι μια χαρά!  :Happy:

----------


## cockatiel

παιδια ειναι και ημερο ο πετσοπασ μου το εδειξε αφηνοντας το εξω απο το κλουβι οτι δεν φευγει αφηνει να το χαιδευεις ΑΛΛΑ δεν καθεται πανω στο χερι μου αρα χρειαζεται και την εκπαιδευση του !!! το κοκατιλακι ειναι 3,5 μηνων την ηλικια που ακριβως ηθελα !!!  :Party0011:  θα μου δωσει και τα χαρτια του πουλιου (στα αγγλικα ) αλλα δεν με πειραζει γιατι θα γλιτωσω καποια εξοδα για την μεταφορα μας στην μυτιληνη !!!! η καλυτερη περιπτωση !!!! :Icon Biggrin:  ::  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Panosfx

Να το χαιρεσαι κι ευχομαι να γινεται 2 πολυ καλα φιλαρακια!
Οταν λες τα χαρτια του τι εννοεις;Ταυτοτητα και διαβατηριο;  ::

----------


## cockatiel

Δεν το πηρα ακομα μεθαυριο θα το εχω αλλα τα χαρτια του θα ειναι η επιβεβαιωση οτι το κοκατιλ ηρθε στην χωρα χωρις λαθρεμπορια οτι ειναι υγιες και ειναι σαν βιβλιαριο υγιας και το πας καθε 6 μηνες σε εναν πτηνιατρο και ελεγχει το πουλι αν ειναι υγιες και την ταυτοτητα του πουλιου δηλαδη ποτε γεννηθηκε το ονομα του το ονομα του αφεντικου μια φωτο του κοκατιλ και αν ειναι θηλυκο ή αρσενικο !!! και ενα διαβατιριο για το εξωτερικο !!! :Innocent0006:

----------


## giotakismille

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## iliasthess

> Θεσσαλονίκη 45-50ε. ΕΚΤΟς από ένα μαγαζί (μπορώ αν είσαι από εδώ να στο στείλω με πμ) που τα έχει 35ε. με μεγάλη ποικιλία σε χρώματα!


Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις διεύθυνση-περιοχή και γενικά στοιχεία για το κατάστημα αυτό ;; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά !!

----------


## sarpijk

Φιλε Ηλια κανε καλη ερευνα αγορας και παρε ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ με δαχτυλιδι για να ξερεις και ηλικια. Πολλα θα ακουσεις για να σου πουλησουν.

----------


## Athina

> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις διεύθυνση-περιοχή και γενικά στοιχεία για το κατάστημα αυτό ;; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά !!


Έγινε!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jk21

στην αρχη του θεματος ειχε ζητηθει ξεκαθαρα ,να μην παρει την μορφη εμμεση προωθησης αγοροπωλησιας πουλιων .μεχρι στιγμης στα πλαισια της ενημερωσης ,ερμηνευοντας πολυ χαλαρα τους κανονισμους ,επιτρεψαμε χωρις ονοματα ,την αναφορα τιμων ανα περιοχη της ελλαδας .το θεμα θα ανασταλει πληρως και θα βγει υπο συντονισμο αν συνεχιστουν ειτε φωτογραφικοι προσδιορισμοι καταστηματων ή εκτροφεων ή αιτησεις για συγκεκριμενη ενημερωση μεσω πμ .μεσω πμ ειναι δικαιωμα σας να ρωτατε οτι θελετε αλλα δεν θα αιτειστε δημοσια για κατι τετοιο ! το παρον βημα δεν ειναι για αυτο .ειναι εκτος κανονων !!!

*Όροι συμμετοχής και αποκλεισμοί μελών*

----------


## Giwrgos13

Εγω το δικο μου κοκατιλ το πηρα 60 ευρω ημερο

----------


## lazaa23

γεια.. ειμαι καινουριος.. ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη.. μπορεις λιγο να μου πεις ποιο ειναι το μαγαζι που αναφερεις πιο πανω..?

----------


## lazaa23

μπορεις να το στηλεις και σε εμενα..?

----------


## lazaa23

Αθηνά μπορεις να μου στειλεις κι εμενα την περιοχη και το ονομα του μαγαζιου..? ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη

----------


## lazaa23

γεια σας.. μου λετε πως λςγονται τα ασπρα (κατασπρα) κοκατιλ..?

----------


## lazaa23

:Animal0028:

----------


## lazaa23

αααα και πως ξςχωριζω ενα αρσενικο απο ενα θυληκο..?

----------


## lazaa23

:Ashamed0001:  ?

----------


## lagreco69

> Αθηνά μπορεις να μου στειλεις κι εμενα την περιοχη και το ονομα του μαγαζιου..? ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη


Λαζαρε μπες στον κοπο! και διαβασε τους ορους συμμετοχης, στους οποιους συμφωνησες κατα την εγγραφη σου στο forum. 

Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com




> αααα και πως ξςχωριζω ενα αρσενικο απο ενα θυληκο..?


(1) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
(2) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel

----------


## lagreco69

> στην αρχη του θεματος ειχε ζητηθει ξεκαθαρα ,να μην παρει την μορφη εμμεση προωθησης αγοροπωλησιας πουλιων .μεχρι στιγμης στα πλαισια της ενημερωσης ,ερμηνευοντας πολυ χαλαρα τους κανονισμους ,επιτρεψαμε χωρις ονοματα ,την αναφορα τιμων ανα περιοχη της ελλαδας .το θεμα θα ανασταλει πληρως και θα βγει υπο συντονισμο αν συνεχιστουν ειτε φωτογραφικοι προσδιορισμοι καταστηματων ή εκτροφεων ή αιτησεις για συγκεκριμενη ενημερωση μεσω πμ .μεσω πμ ειναι δικαιωμα σας να ρωτατε οτι θελετε αλλα δεν θα αιτειστε δημοσια για κατι τετοιο ! το παρον βημα δεν ειναι για αυτο .ειναι εκτος κανονων !!!
> 
> *Όροι συμμετοχής και αποκλεισμοί μελών*


Επισης εφοσον δεν γιναμε κατανοητοι! 

Το παρων θεμα κλειδωνει.

----------

